# Walking



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

What are the best sites for walking. Any info appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Robwat

I have lost a post some how asking you where in the country are you referring to I can help in the Yorkshire Dales and the Lake District.

Have you read the walks in UK Touring

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

I think the AA website now has info on walks and cycle routes.

Your best bet it to get an Ordanance Survey map in 1:50,000 scale of the area you want to go and follow the footpaths and bridleways. Its the more adventurous way to explore :lol: 

Regards

Colin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

freestyla said:


> I think the AA website now has info on walks and cycle routes.
> 
> Your best bet it to get an Ordanance Survey map in 1:50,000 scale of the area you want to go and follow the footpaths and bridleways. Its the more adventurous way to explore :lol:
> 
> ...


Good advice! Its very satisfying to plan and complete a walk that is unique to yourself. Can even be fun if you go wrong, then able to check the map and get back on course.

The current OS maps are brilliant especially the Explorer series. They are almost like airial photos, but clearer.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

For us it has to be "Low Manesty" CC site at the south end of Dewentwater in the Lakes. No facilities at site hence not too expensive.
3 excellent walks from site.

1. Catbells
2. Tour around Derwentwater.
3. Ashness bridge - Watendlath

You could also try "Castlerigg" private site at the north end of Derwentwater.

Trevor


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Trevor

Are you ready for some hard uns yet, 'CL Patterdale Hall and the Helvellyn range'

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Broom

Did Helvelyn as a "younger lad" but getting a bit past it now   

Managed Ingleborough in the Dales from a nearby CL last year though  

Trevor


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Trevor

Have you tried CC Wharfedale site Grassington loads of walks, its like a 4 leaf clover of walks from the site, all easy no big hills.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There

Try the CC site at Hawes. Great walks of all degrees of difficulty outside site's front gate. Good pubs and cafes etc in the village. But take OS map.

Cheers

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If Scotland is your destination then you would find the CC site at Shiel Bridge (Morvich) is fantastic for low, medium and high level routes.

Bob


----------



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

*Walks*

Thanks for all the info.

Robwat


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Agree with all the above.

Can I add the CC Castleton site near Edale? Lots of great walking straight from the site - I can particularly recommend Cavedale.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Hi Trevor
> 
> Have you tried CC Wharfedale site Grassington loads of walks, its like a 4 leaf clover of walks from the site, all easy no big hills.
> 
> ...


Yep, visit that site at least once a year, also Castleton in the peak district. 

Trevor


----------

